# New water heaters



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*On Bradford White's Web Page there is a page for the new water heater regs. On that page is a comparison guide.
It is called RightSpec Cross-Reference Guide.

You enter the application -- C or R.
Then the Fuel.
Then the gallons.

The existing number pops up.

and do to the new sizing up to 4 options show up as to what you can use. e.g. Enter residential, then electric, then gallons -- if you enter 80 the old number shows up M280R6DS -- the new number also shows up as RE2H80R10B the diameter shows up as being 1" larger that old model, the height to top of tank shows up as it is 12" higher than the old. So do you install a smaller heater, when you hit this situation????? and the replacement won't fit.

I hear some trade talk about raising the storage temp of water heaters to a much higher temperature and then installing a mixing valve to bring it back to code settings. The reasoning is to offset the loss of storage capacity. Is a mixing valve [fail safe]? In other words suppose the valve failed, Or worse yet suppose the tempering cold water somehow got turned off. Are there any valves made that will shut down the line on a overheat condition on the domestic side. The answer to this is unknown to me. I know some valves used to temper down a radiant loop say. Do not use on domestic water.*
*I guess my biggest concern is I don't want to make any attorney's rich. 

*


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I would have to see the specs that you are talking about because you are claiming that the heater is 12 inches higher than the older models... 

So Either you read it wrong or there is a typo and you meant 1.2 inches higher..


when one cant fit they are just gonna have to go to a smaller model and turn it up higher at their own risk


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I would have to see the specs that you are talking about because you are claiming that the heater is 12 inches higher than the older models...
> 
> So Either you read it wrong or there is a typo and you meant 1.2 inches higher..
> 
> ...


----------

